# FLOW Orchestral template - custom build?



## marcodistefano (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi!
Can you help me to shape the future of the FLOW Orchestral template for Cubase?


Do you think I should have a product where you can pick exactly the libraries you want?
(Instead of having a one bundle option with everything as today)


PS more libraries than Spitfire Audio are also coming 









FLOW Pro 1.7 • Artificial harmonics


FLOW is a ready to use orchestral template. The Pro version is intended for professionals who owns many libraries from Spitfire Audio and want a ready to use template to start working. What you will purchase: Vienna project compatible with version 7 Cubase project and all needed...




marcodistefano.art


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 1, 2019)

For your info I added the new product, and also CSS and CSSS are now available 

https://vi-control.net/community/th...csss-above-40-spitfire-audio-libraries.85779/


----------



## jonesdip (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi Marco, I haven't forgotten about Flow. I hope you will be adding the new BBC SO library at some point. Only a little worried that Lemur will continue to be supported in future.


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 23, 2019)

jonesdip said:


> Hi Marco, I haven't forgotten about Flow. I hope you will be adding the new BBC SO library at some point. Only a little worried that Lemur will continue to be supported in future.


Hello,

of course BBC is coming in Flow, hope by end of month 
In a previous release CSS and CSSS were also added and libraries from other vendors will also come soon.

About lemur, I see it is back in all the stores, I think they do not have the intention to let it die although I agree they are not really reactive 

Marco


----------



## jonesdip (Oct 23, 2019)

marcodistefano said:


> Hello,
> 
> of course BBC is coming in Flow, hope by end of month
> In a previous release CSS and CSSS were also added and libraries from other vendors will also come soon.
> ...



You know more about the capabilities of Lemur than most I guess. Would you say that its current feature set is more than adequate to future proof it or will future apps replace it. I guess I'm asking about the future development and future proofing of FLOW really.


----------



## marcodistefano (Oct 24, 2019)

jonesdip said:


> You know more about the capabilities of Lemur than most I guess. Would you say that its current feature set is more than adequate to future proof it or will future apps replace it. I guess I'm asking about the future development and future proofing of FLOW really.



For all the programming I have put in Lemur for Flow I don't think today there is any mature enough solution available that can be used to make a commercial product out of it.

Open Stage Control might be a candidate for the future but is not really mature at this stage to be used for such a scope.

So in the 1 year timeframe I still do not doubt Lemur position in Flow


----------



## lillosnx (Nov 3, 2019)

Hello! What about Open Stage Control? Do you think this is a viable alternative?
Thanks


----------



## marcodistefano (Nov 4, 2019)

lillosnx said:


> Hello! What about Open Stage Control? Do you think this is a viable alternative?
> Thanks


Hi,
as I said yes, but not mature enough today to build a commercial solid product with
of course for personal use is great and I am starting to play with it too 

let's see how it evolves in 2020


----------



## lillosnx (Nov 5, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## StillLife (May 29, 2020)

Marco,

Flow seems very neat. I use Cubase and have a lot of Spitfire libraries that are represented in your Pro-version. However, I have never used Lemur nor Vienna. I may one day use Lemur, but I doubt I will invest in Vienna (I am a serious hobbyist, no professional). Would Flow be of any use for me, without using Lemur and Vienna? I guess I am just looking for a grand Cubase template for my Spitfire labs, including expression maps.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## marcodistefano (May 30, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Marco,
> 
> Flow seems very neat. I use Cubase and have a lot of Spitfire libraries that are represented in your Pro-version. However, I have never used Lemur nor Vienna. I may one day use Lemur, but I doubt I will invest in Vienna (I am a serious hobbyist, no professional). Would Flow be of any use for me, without using Lemur and Vienna? I guess I am just looking for a grand Cubase template for my Spitfire labs, including expression maps.
> Thanks in advance.


Hello, please contact me through the contact form ini www.artificialharmonics.com and I can have a solution for you which is based only on Cubase
Marco


----------

